# Freeze dried raw while camping



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Good morning my fellow raw feeders!

Cooper eats strictly raw bc he can't digest kibble. Vet said it could be that's its just too processed for him. He's been on raw for 1.5 years. Up to now we have only done car camping so I can have his food in a cooler. One night backpacking and I just feed him when we get home. 

My dilemma: I have reserved backpacking permits and trips are now planned for 2017.. These trips are 2-3 nights long. Cooper obviously can't go that long with out eating.im thinking freeze dried raw. It is very expensive. Does anyone have recommendations?

Thank you in advance


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Vital essentials makes a few freeze-dried products. I've fed the nibblets before. It's just meat, organs, and bone--no veggies, great for prey model. Each type has only one protein source which is nice for allergies.

I've also heard good things about Ziwi Peak. Air-dried which they say preserves more nutrients than freeze-drying so you feed less. Basically just prey model, with herbs and other supplements. 

I've also fed primal before, but Scout usually doesn't digest it as well as actual raw. Still it's widely available and if your dog tolerates the veggies they use it could be a good option. 

Enjoy your trips!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I once got a little sample pack of Ziwi Peak. Still have a little in the freezer. 

It is far too expensive for me to consider for regular feedings, but I've thought it would be a good fall-back from our usual PRM-style diet if we were on an extended backpacking trip.

My V has only had Ziwi Peak as treats—never as a "meal"—so my firsthand experience is limited.

Have fun!

Bill


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello! We camp all the time (@mywhiskeygirl) and we also feed raw. I've tried a bunch of different brands. The Ziwi Peak is really really expensive (I use it as a treat vs a food). Sojo's is the cheapest I've found and comes in extra large bags (check prices because they vary like crazy in stores), you must hydrate for a longer period of time so be prepared. The longer you hydrate, the easier it is to digest. I've also used Spot (it's new), but I think it's cooked food that's dehydrated, and this is faster as it's more powdery, but you don't see actual chunks of food. Sojos also has just the vege mix, so what I do while on long roadtrips is that I buy raw food from whatever source I can and just mix in the dehydrated vege mix for a more complete meal. Another cheaper option (in the long run) is to by a dehydrater and do it yourself. I also bring food to share with Whiskey that's human friendly (like eggs, figs, oatmeal, etc). There's alot of different options if you look into human-shareable food but either way, I'd start with small portions of food at home to make sure your dog will eat it while camping. Another new company Orangik-9 does snack bars you can share with your dog on the go, but it's not a meal replacement.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I also like camping and also feed raw, so I have the same issue. I like Stella and Chewy's freeze-dried patties. They come in a few varieties and Mia really likes them, and she doesn't seem to have any problems with them. I'll usually bring some frozen chicken and that gets us through the first day and then I feed her the patties after that. I also use these as high value treats when I'm training things that are difficult for her.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Sillybluecreature - I follow you on Instagram. I asked you about whiskeys winter jacket. Thanks for the tips on the food brands. I looked into ziwi peak, but like you said it's very expensive. I'll look into the other brands and give it a test run with Cooper. Thanks!!!

Nymeria- is the freeze dried crumbly?

Thanks everyone, it's been very helpful


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

Cooperpooperscooper- what a name LOL, if i had extra time I'd be dehydrating myself as I have a machine, just not the time right now!

nymeria- I tried some Stella and Chewys too and Whiskey loves them but they're more expensive than Sojos and Whiskey seems to need to eat more than a puppy portion...she doesn't look like it, but it costs me an arm and a leg for dehydrated stuff!


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Sillybluecreature- Cooper got the nick name on our way home from picking him up from the breeder. He lived up to the name for a while. What do you do for bedding while backpacking?


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

sillybluecreature - definitely the Stella and Chewy's is more expensive. I couldn't afford to feed it all the time, for sure. When I first looked into raw feeding, I was going to go with something like this all the time (I was a bit put off by feeding a piece of raw meat - I'm over that now!) and it was just too much. 

Cooperpooperscooper - it's not very crumbly at all. The disks stay together really well. You'll get a bit of dust in your pocket if you leave them in there for awhile, but I just throw some in a plastic bag and they're fine. They break up easily into pieces, though, if you want to use them as treats or feed more slowly. Mia works for her food so I break them up and we do some training with her meal.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Cooperpooperscooper said:


> Sillybluecreature- Cooper got the nick name on our way home from picking him up from the breeder. He lived up to the name for a while. What do you do for bedding while backpacking?


I can't speak for Silly Blue Creature, but Ruffwear makes a sleeping bag that fits into their Palisades Pack. My 65 lb boy fits in it when he curls up. However, when we go to bed, he does not sleep in it. He prefers to sleep in my sleeping bag, so I invested in a wide bag (MEC Aquila Wide). We can both sleep in there comfortably with it zipped up.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Canadian expy- at first I thought that's what he wanted do o let him climb into mine (pretty roomie bag) but what he really wanted was my sleeping pad. He thinks he's royalty. I once slept on the ground and he slept on my pad. He could have cared less about cuddling. I didn't realize I was on floor til morning. He pushed me of. He does the same at home. He won't lay on tile, he must have his bed or he will go to the living room where there is carpet. He's spoiled.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Cooper I've always used a yoga mat + extra blanket for the dog when car camping. Cut down it might work for backpacking. There's also those ultralight half-sized pads. I had a defective inflatable pad that the company agreed to replace pending its destruction. I thought it would make a good dog bed, so I cut it in half and tried resealing the material with a hair straightener. I never could get it to seal (admittedly I didn't try that hard), but the size would have been perfect for Scout. I might have to dig that project out again. 

I came across this sleeping bag a couple years ago, but never tried it due to the price. Named after the couple's vizsla, Noble.  https://noblecamper.com/collections/frontpage/products/boulderlite-noble-camper-ad02


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

einspänner - Have seen that bed, but I agree it is a bit pricey. But, part of the proceeds go to dog cancer research. it does look like it packs down very nice though. sooo tempting


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Mia won't get into a sleeping bag. She sleeps on top of mine at my feet. When it's cold and I'm car camping, I bring an extra blanket for her. I'm not quite sure what I'm going to do if we backpack.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Cooperpooperscooper said:


> Canadian expy- at first I thought that's what he wanted do o let him climb into mine (pretty roomie bag) but what he really wanted was my sleeping pad. He thinks he's royalty. I once slept on the ground and he slept on my pad. He could have cared less about cuddling. I didn't realize I was on floor til morning. He pushed me of. He does the same at home. He won't lay on tile, he must have his bed or he will go to the living room where there is carpet. He's spoiled.


The mat is a good point. We use an Exped mat, which is super comfy. I'm sure he enjoys it as well. I try to pack light on trips, but my sleeping mat is worth the extra weight.  

I am also looking into getting a quilt instead of the sleeping bag for warmer nights. 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

We've tried many options. I've brought Whiskey's cozy cave, and I've even sewn a fleece pita that fits well with another bowser bed for the roadtrip. Whiskey is happy to lie down on either option (or on my sleeping bag on the mat) until I come into the tent. Then she goes into my sleeping bag for the night. Apparently it's not an option....she wants to be warm with me! We started camping at 6 months, when she was smaller she would be able to fit at the bottom of the sleeping bag and sometimes crawl up for some air in the middle of the night. Now I spoon her in a mummy sleeping bag, and somehow I was able to get sleep that way for a month on a roadtrip. I suppose it cuts down on gear to bring for a backcountry trip too. If she was any larger (she's 45lbs) it might be more trouble, and when I have 2 dogs, one will sleep in the dog bed but that's our current arrangement.


----------

